# Tritronics



## TwoSeventy (Dec 18, 2015)

Bought a set of Tritronics G2 3 dog collars a few years back and found out today that they are obsolete and cannot be repaired.  Kinda disappointed that a company like Tritronics would put a product out that would be obsolete in such a short amount of time. I also have a set of Dogtra collars that I purchased before the Tritronics that are still working. I need to replace my 3 dog collars so guess who will get my $$$


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 18, 2015)

Did you talk to Collar Clinic? 

I just replaced all my batteries for my Beaglers myself. Bought batteries off Amazon.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 19, 2015)

Yea there the one that told me they couldn't be repaired. Seems that since Garmin bought Tritronics they decided to discontinue some of the models to bring the lines together. I can replace the batteries on the collars but the batterie on the hand control are not available anymore.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 19, 2015)

i think you can buy the transmitter batteries on ebay and amazon as well


----------



## specialk (Dec 19, 2015)

I would at least call the guys at gundogsupply.com and ask them.....

http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tro...Y8hDfjhrUoWe3d0UvZXgmSQ_mfCkQc_jcfBoCuqrw_wcB


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 20, 2015)

specialk said:


> I would at least call the guys at gundogsupply.com and ask them.....
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tro...Y8hDfjhrUoWe3d0UvZXgmSQ_mfCkQc_jcfBoCuqrw_wcB



Checked with them, item no longer available. Extensive search and the transmitter battery are no longer available anywhere.


----------



## rwh (Dec 20, 2015)

i didn't realize they had quit supporting the g 3 already.  that's a shame, those weren't cheap systems.  seems like they'd offer some kind of discount on an alpha system or something.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

A friend of mine recommended Hound Dog Gear.com-
 Sacandyaga Dog 1-800-844-3647


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 22, 2015)

rwh said:


> i didn't realize they had quit supporting the g 3 already.  that's a shame, those weren't cheap systems.  seems like they'd offer some kind of discount on an alpha system or something.



Yea I agree. I understand Garmin bringing the lines together but these were some very popular collars, and now there obsolete. 
Everyone telling me to go with the Alpha but I really don't want to lay down anymore of my hard earned money on a company that has left me with some $700 paper weights.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Dec 22, 2015)

You can sell the collars fairly easily, I'd go with garmin pro 70 or trash breaker ...garmin is here to stay


----------



## Furmaster (Dec 23, 2015)

Replacement collers at Coller clinic for 135$ a piece. Battery packs for 24$ for the g2/G3 collers . Just made an order last week from Coller clinic and had no trouble .


----------



## Furmaster (Dec 23, 2015)

And transmitter batteries available on Amazon if you can't get them with Coller clinic or lion country hound supply


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 24, 2015)

Furmaster said:


> Replacement collers at Coller clinic for 135$ a piece. Battery packs for 24$ for the g2/G3 collers . Just made an order last week from Coller clinic and had no trouble .



The collar battery's are available but the Transmitter battery's can't be found. Also Amazon shows them on there search but when you click on them they are no longer available .


----------



## Furmaster (Dec 24, 2015)

Try going to Coller clinics site and click on E Coller parts. Then click on tri tronics. They show them there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 24, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/smavco-1038100-D-1038100-E-1038100-G-Tri-Tronics/dp/B00X13L4Z8


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 24, 2015)

Ruger#3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/smavco-1038100-D-1038100-E-1038100-G-Tri-Tronics/dp/B00X13L4Z8



Need the transmitter battery. It's discontinued.


----------



## Furmaster (Dec 24, 2015)

You must got something different from what I got. I ordered a transmitter battery today from Coller clinic and it's on the way per email sent from Coller clinic ? It should be here in 3 days


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Dec 29, 2015)

The g2 battery pack is discontinued..the g3 is still available..trash the g2 transmitter and buy a g3.. They use the same collars..you can find used transmitters on eBay an amazon cheaper than buying whole new system


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah I go buy a brand spanking new 6 collar Tritronic Shocking System use it for one season during the fall and winter months I put it up and somehow or another the battery prongs snapped inside the handheld. I found out there's no replacing it other than buying a brand new Garmin Shocking System. Luckily I had a old 1 collar handheld that still works. 

When I found out about Tritronics joining with Garmin it didn't set well that they wouldn't honor the default and fix it. But what can you do about?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

Have you tried the collar clinic?


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Dec 30, 2015)

You can buy used handhelds a dime a dozen from collar clinic , double u hunting supply, eBay, Amazon, gun dog supply


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jan 2, 2016)

Trust me, you cannot buy a used, new, borrowed, rebuilt, battery or transmitter for a G2 period from collar clinic or any other place that has been named here. I have tried everyone listed above same story, no longer available.
I did take the transmitter battery to Batteries Plus and they can cut it open and replace the battery.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 2, 2016)

Buy a G3 .. G2 and g3 use same collars....why try to fix it? It's obsolete you can buy g3 transmitters all day an batteries are easily available


----------



## bentleyboys (Jan 28, 2016)

I GOT ONE get in back if you still need one


----------

